# MAC+ TV Live Box



## molokoko (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai cherché une réponse a cette question dans le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de cas qui colle parfaitement au mien. 
Je dispose d'une live box avec laquel j'ai eu un decodeur TV. Je voudrais regarder la TV grace a ce décodeur sur mon Mac mini. 
Que faut il que j'achete? EYES TV TNT ne parle que de la TNT...
Merci de votre Patience!
A+


----------



## Oizo (6 Novembre 2006)

L'EyeTV 250 te permettra de faire &#231;a en reliant ta Livebox au Mac en composite.


----------



## Vague Passim (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour Oizo,

je reviens sur ta réponse « L'EyeTV 250 te permettra de faire ça en reliant ta Livebox au Mac en composite ».

Orange fournit, contre caution, un décodeur avec sortie Péritel vers un téléviseur*; et je n'ai pas de télé chez moi.

EyeTV 250 Plus inclut un câble dadaptation vidéo composite et S-Vidéo permettant de connecter un décodeur directement à votre Mac, selon image ci-jointe.
C'est ça ?
Livebox -> décodeur -> câble composite EyeTV - > Mac, et ça roule ?

Il n'y a même peut-être pas besoin d'EyeTV si la câble suffit

Cordialement,

Vague Passim.


----------



## Oizo (19 Janvier 2008)

Vague Passim a dit:


> Bonjour Oizo,
> 
> Livebox -> décodeur -> câble composite EyeTV - > Mac, et ça roule ?
> 
> ...



Oui le décodeur se relie à l'EyeTV et l'EyeTV au Mac. Le câble seul ne suffira pas, l'EyeTV (ou équivalent) est nécessaire car le Mac n'a pas d'entrée vidéo directe.


----------

